# Sample roaster



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

what's people's thoughts on using a quest M3 as a sample roaster? anyone out there doing it with good results?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't really speak to his results but I saw that Winchester coffee roasters mention using it as a sample roaster as part of the course they run...Sorry don't know if that's helpful or not


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SmithStCoffeeRoasters said:


> what's people's thoughts on using a quest M3 as a sample roaster? anyone out there doing it with good results?


It depends what your roasting on, presumably a drum roaster or a hybrid. It will give better results than those old probat open barrel things, but it's only going to be suggestive of a profile for the bigger roaster (because it will be more nimble). It will allow you to roast to different levels, try faster and slower ramps, stretch the time between 1st and 2nd (or compress it). All this is important and useful to know before you go bunging 15-25kg in your larger roaster as an experiment!

So yes, a useful tool at a sensible price...anything thats more expensive, more complex, more computerised are not usually much help, because the bigger roasters can't usually replicate the profiles.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Good stuff thanks... Was thinking of using it to roast green samples for initial cupping work before purchasing & first stage development before moving up to the 15kg drum giesen. where looking at soucing greens from multiple suppliers & maybe some direct trade & feel we need a more robust initial sample QC process inplace.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SmithStCoffeeRoasters said:


> Good stuff thanks... Was thinking of using it to roast green samples for initial cupping work before purchasing & first stage development before moving up to the 15kg drum giesen. where looking at soucing greens from multiple suppliers & maybe some direct trade & feel we need a more robust initial sample QC process inplace.


Definitely, especially if you are looking to source direct! The speciality and larger suppliers are usually OK, but some don't do the quality checking you and I might feel they should and cupping samples is advisable, otherwise the coffee can be a bit hit and miss. As far as the Geisen (lovely roasters), I think the little Quest can save you from some quite expensive mistakes, because trying to roast very small batches on the Geisen won't be easy or worthwhile.


----------

